# New Bee, Washington State



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome and get the bees.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome ....... +1 with STJ. I know your doctor has already told you "you're over 50 now," I never knew the warranty expired a fifty.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Just North of you off I-5, greetings. I would recommend you get involved with your local "bee Club". Have fun with your new found hobby.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and don't wait any longer! After you take the plunge, you'll wonder why you waited so long.


----------



## THE ROOST (Apr 10, 2016)

going to check out the Skagit club. After I take care of a couple of small fires around the place, I going to build some wooden ware and start a couple of hives this year. If I get it done soon.


----------



## THE ROOST (Apr 10, 2016)

I picked up a few used hives and frames cleaned them up April 20. A swarm moved in on may2. now I are a beekeeper. have contacted the local bee club, will be seeing more of them.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Not exactly being promoted to landed gentry but close. Congats on capturing a swarm.


----------



## THE ROOST (Apr 10, 2016)

Make that two swarms on May 2 .both hives doing fine with 4 frames +v of brood. gave each a pound of pollen and a gal or 1-1 syrup yesterday.


----------

